# Forgot to remove shipping brackets



## Rjc521 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi All, 
New to the forum but find it extremely helpful this group is great. Just received my first WEN inverter generator GN625i. Started it up for the first time but noticed the red shipping brackets were not removed and I completely forgot. The unit ran for about 30 seconds before I realized and shut it down. I was able to remove the brackets without tipping the unit over. Did I do any long term damage? I see no issues with the frame and the unit works fine. Appreciate any input


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Should be fine. It negated the rubber pads so the unit may have vibrated more than usual during the 30 seconds it was running. No long term damage, though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea read the instructions first.... 
then unpack and check off the check sheet with a red pen when you do the steps.
one of the most common things to miss is oil on the gens.
or plastic or tape on the muffler on the open frame units.

hard to slow down when it is like an Christmas am unwrapping party!
LOL!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

You're fine. As Orly and Iowa pointed out, the brackets protect the rubber mounts during shipping. 

Nice generator. I have the GN400i and the 56225i. I used the GN400 extensively after Ida in September. I was really impressed with it. Wen makes good stuff. 

Where did you pick up yours? The Wen website is a good place to buy. No tax and free shipping.


----------



## Rjc521 (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you all for the responses, crisis mode averted! LaSwamp, yes picked it up off the WEN site and lucky I did, almost ordered from Amazon for a lot more. I was very surprised about the tax and shipping for sure!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Rjc521 said:


> Thank you all for the responses, crisis mode averted! LaSwamp, yes picked it up off the WEN site and lucky I did, almost ordered from Amazon for a lot more. I was very surprised about the tax and shipping for sure!


Buying from Wen direct is, by far, the best way to get one. For less than $700, the GN625i is a fantastic buy.


----------

